# Added to the rat collection



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Can't pass up these 10 dollar rats guys! Had to go throw a few traps out this weekend to add to the other rats in the freezer, I didn't want them to get lonely!

















Picked up seven more yesterday but forgot to take a pic. Hoping to get on a few more later this week.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the rats, fill up the freezer.


----------



## Gknoettgen (Dec 7, 2012)

Nice job. Looks like u will have a full freezer in no time


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Those look like somebody shaved Itzdirty !

http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/16317-weekend-contest/


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Great job! Not that I am superstitious but I think you may need one more........


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

nice work coyotejon, rats are a good bet this years, helps offset the gas money...... :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Way to go!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet that's another $200+... I thought I was doing good @ $8.75 back in the early 80's... I have heard they were going for $10-$19 this year...$19 for the black ones...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats on the rats !


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Nice Catch----trapping is a blast-----I caught a yote last week---Them Rats are avg over 11 bucks at FHA----Their going to go up--thin them out before they get bite marks from the breeding season -----good luck with the rest of your season----------sb*


----------



## clayhen (Nov 21, 2012)

Great catch, let me know if you want me to run up and skin 'em out for ya, lol.


----------



## JustYakin (Nov 5, 2012)

Excuse my ignorance, but this is a first for me...never heard of selling rats for money. What do the buyers do with them or the hide?


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

nice bunch of $10 bills you got there! Rat prices are going crazy this year (again!) right along with all the other fur! its a good year to have a bunch of fur on stretchers!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

JustYakin said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but this is a first for me...never heard of selling rats for money. What do the buyers do with them or the hide?


Muskrats !

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muskrat


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

Cuff and collars mostly. They make great gloves also


JustYakin said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but this is a first for me...never heard of selling rats for money. What do the buyers do with them or the hide?


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys! Went out and did a little skinning today but I still have another 50 in the freezer for Clayton to come help with!


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

I really enjoy seein pics. Thanks and keep it up.....good luck


----------



## JustYakin (Nov 5, 2012)

Wow....that is to cool!!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## clayhen (Nov 21, 2012)

@Jon, OMW


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

looking good! get busy on them rats, aint turning them into money if they are in the freezer! ha ha ha


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

nice work on the finish job!!!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Very nice Jon ! You're gonna be busy !!! :teeth:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Back in the 70's when I started trapping, this trapper I knew got a contract to trap rats on the local reserve as they were going to drain it and turn it into agricultural land-- he told me to stop by and get some skinned rats for bait - HA !! I walked into his living room and he's sitting at the coffee table skinning rats and watching the hockey game. He had 4 1/2 100# sacks done and told me to take them, I took the half sack. I think he ended up around the 2500 mark when he finished up.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow. Don't think I could do that many rats in a season!


----------



## Gknoettgen (Dec 7, 2012)

Ok al this rat talk has me excited. What is the best way to set for them in a pond. The pond is pretty low due to the drought


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Is it iced over? Are there rat huts?


----------



## Gknoettgen (Dec 7, 2012)

Yes there is ice. Looks like there are a few holes in the bank


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Set 110's or 120's over the holes. You can tell where the active runs are because there will be little bubble trails in the ice.


----------

